# Remove "My Pictures" and "My Music" folders?



## Bold_Fortune

I use this to remove "My Pictures" folder from C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\My Documents, and it works...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

start > run command > type - regsvr32 /u mydocs.dll 

To register:

start > run > type - regsvr32 mydocs.dll

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

...But is there a similar command (or a way) to remove the "My Music" folder from the same location?


----------



## hewee

You can look at this program I never used that says it will remove My Music.

Safe XP allows users to quickly tweak various security and privacy related settings in XP. The options include Media Player settings, Services settings (error reporting, time synch, remote registry etc.), as well as and option to remove items from the Start menu, network security settings and more.
Safe XP improves your system performance and makes Windows to run faster, more secure and reliable!
It is suitable for beginners and experts!

http://theorica.mirrorz.com/


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Thanks hewee. A fellow tweaker on another site just gave me the answer I was looking for...and it's very cool. Watch this...

Remove My Music Folder.

Per mimeryme:

This is what I do:

In WMP go to the following: Options>Media Library>Monitor Folders, and remove the folder monitored. Then delete that folder. That should get rid of the folder from being created again.

I have some of my favorite tweaks and tips posted here:

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/forum.php?forumid=2900

I now included this one.


----------



## hewee

Glad you got it fixed.

Wow your busy over there I see. 
Will have to look around there more later.


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Yes, she's a nice girl, and I wanted to help her out a little by building up her tweaking section...just a few of my favorites, and only what I use.


----------



## hewee

Well great we can all us the help can't we.


----------



## Gingerkc

Bold Fortune

I have checked out your link to the other forum that you posted here;

Please tell me how to disable my protected files and empty the dll cache folder.
I am ready to make some changes.  
Thanks
Ginger


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Gingerkc, by any chance are you using the name Alleycat on the thread I have about removing unnecessary files from XP? Someone named Alleycat asked me the same question:

http://s2.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=2900&threadid=8943

Anyway, here you go, buddy...

The very simpliest way to disable System File Protection is to download LiteXP (Trial Version). It's free, and needs no installation.

http://www.litepc.com/xppreview.html

Another way is this (but really, XPLite is so much easier):

Make this registry change:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\
SFCDisable

Select (Double Click) SFCDisable and change it to ffffff9d

(Value Data: 0 = enabled (default), ffffff9d = disabled)

Then copy sfc_os.dll to desktop.
Then change the name of sfc_os.dll on desktop to sfc_os.pat
Then hack the sfc_os.pat with Ultra Edit.

At offset 0000E2B8 (0E2B8h) you should find the values "8B" and "C6".
Change the values "8B C6" to read "90 90" and save the changes.

Note: (Move your copy of the sfc_os.dll in dllcache first)

Then move the hacked sfc_os.pat to System32.

Then rename the original sfc_os.dll that was still in System32 to sfc_os.bak.

Then rename the implanted sfc_os.pat to sfc_os.dll

Then reboot. You're there!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To purge the dllcache:

In the Run box type: sfc /purgecache and click OK.


----------

